# White Rodgers zone valves.



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you like them? I am having nothing but problems with them. Constant wiring problems, intermittent problems with them running constantly, etc.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

Never had a problem with them other then the 1 Year warranty on them compared to the 3 year warranty on honeywells


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Many people have trouble wiring these heat motor type zone valves. There must not be stray voltage back feeding via end switch legs or they will run in circles or act erratic. A proper external field supplied, VA rated to number of valves must be used to support motors. Don't forget to keep all transformers in phase or that will cause them to run erratic also.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok so I have three w-r come valves. Wire the first two, everything is fine. When I hook up the third, the boiler kicks on... What am I missing?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

incarnatopnh said:


> Ok so I have three w-r come valves. Wire the first two, everything is fine. When I hook up the third, the boiler kicks on... What am I missing?


Crossed wires or heat switch in 3rd valve is bad


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Wires are correct... Brand new zone valve as well... Also, no matter which valve is wired last in line I get the same result.


----------

